# Whedon does Wonder Woman



## John Crichton (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.aintitcoolnews.com/display.cgi?id=19012

(I'd quote the article, but for some reason the WYSIWYG editor here at ENworld is still on the fritz and the formatting is unreadable.)

Whedon on anything = cool. They need to make this happen. I know there have been threads on this before but now there are more rumblings. I'd love to see Charisma Carpenter in the role, myself. Either that or an unknown.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 23, 2004)

There's a more recent update at Dark Horizons.  Apparently it's down to Charisma Carpenter or, Whedon's first choice, SMG.

 Buffy as Wonder Woman? Ugh!  I'm not keen on Cordelia as Wonder Woman, either, but better her than Buffy.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2004)

"Whedon does Wonder Woman "

[Kenneth Branagh]There's a double meaning in that  [/Kenneth Branagh]

Ah, Much Ado About Nothing, the movie that gave us Kate Beckinsale...


----------



## Berandor (Dec 23, 2004)

Please no SMidGe. Please. 

There would be some nice choices; Charisma Carpenter might be alright. But I think it's a problem when you have Wonder Woman and can see right through her.

I mean, Wonder Woman!


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 23, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There's a more recent update at Dark Horizons. Apparently it's down to Charisma Carpenter or, Whedon's first choice, SMG.
> 
> Buffy as Wonder Woman? Ugh! I'm not keen on Cordelia as Wonder Woman, either, but better her than Buffy.



Seeing SMG as WW would be quite jarring.  She can certainly pull off the acting but the look is all wrong.  Carpenter has both, IMO.  So unless SMG can put on 25 pounds of full muscle...

Actually, no matter who is cast I'll be watching.  In Whedon I trust.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmmm... I've never seen Charisma Carpenter act as anything other than the Cordelia-style b**ch (granted, I've watched her on Buffy, Angel and Miss Match). I'd like to see her try a serious role that disn't involve smart-aleck remarks.

I'm still for Jennifer Connelly. She may not be extra tall, but, neither is Tom Cruise!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't think you can expect great acting from CC.  I checked out a Buffy book on tape from the library because CC was the reader and I thought it might be fun pulp while driving.  She was one of the worst readers I have ever heard.  I say Whedon goes looking for some new inspiration and actresses


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmmm.

Check out seasons 3&4 of Angel to see how good of an actress CC is.  She is very different from her bitchy Buffy character.


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 23, 2004)

Charisma Carpenter role as Cordelia improved greatly on Angel and I would much rather see her as Wonder Woman. Of course, I would like to see someone with a bit more muscles.


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 23, 2004)

I read on one of the news sources that SMG is already out. The studios don't want her due to the fact that she's about 8 inches shorter then WW is supposed to be.

I am a CC being WW fan, I must say.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 23, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> Check out seasons 3&4 of Angel to see how good of an actress CC is. She is very different from her bitchy Buffy character.



 Well, the nature of her _lines_ changed.  They removed the sarcastic stuff.  I'm afraid that I really don't consider her a good actress, though.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, the nature of her _lines_ changed.  They removed the sarcastic stuff.  I'm afraid that I really don't consider her a good actress, though.



 I agree.


----------



## Henry (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't care if they get Sarah Michelle Gellar, Sarah Jessica Parker, or Sarah Lee to play it - Joss is attached, and that's a good thing.

Realistically, I'd like someone with Lindsey Carter's look, because he epitomized Wonder woman to me. But as long as she can act, is tall, leggy and doesn't look unnatural as a brunette, I'm happy.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2004)

I watched the entire run of Angel, and I must say I was very unimpressed with Charisma.

And I was very impressed with Amy Acker's ability to change from nerdy Fred to glacial Illirya with just her face and tone of voice (in the episode where Fred's parents show up in W&H).

If someone from Angel had to do it, I'd rather see a black hair-dyed Stephanie Romanov.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 23, 2004)

Gina Torres. Gina Torres. Gina Torres.

Girl's got HUGE chops, is frickin' beautiful, powerfully built and tall. And she can do _sly_ so very, very well.

Gina Torres. Gina Torres. Gina Torres.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2004)

Gina Torres works for General Phillipus, but not Diana. Morena Baccarín would be a good choice, though.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 23, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Gina Torres. Gina Torres. Gina Torres.
> 
> Girl's got HUGE



Well, they're not all that big.


> chops



Oh.


> , is frickin' beautiful, powerfully built and tall. And she can do _sly_ so very, very well.
> 
> Gina Torres. Gina Torres. Gina Torres.



The only problem I'd have with Gina as WW is the skin color.

As for SMG as WW, no way. I mean, she works as Buffy because of the contrast between her height and her kickassitude (people on the show do remark on her size), but WW isn't supposed to have that contrast. WW is a frickin' *amazon*, after all.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, *Barsoomcore* beat me to the punch.  Gina Torres would make a phenomenal WW, IMO.  (My other choices, though they'd be secondary to Gina, would be Dinah Meyer or Melina Kanakaredes.)

Charisma Carpenter is fine, but not for WW, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2004)

According to IMDB, Gina Torres in 5'11" and 35 years old. My choice, Jennifer Connelly, is 5'8" and 34. So they could really play General Phillipus and Princess Diana, respectively. And they both got the fisique du role for these parts.

And Gina Torres voices Vixen in JLU. She would be a kickass Vixen in a live-action movie.

I could see Dina Meyer, with a black dye-job. And she can keep her curls (unlike Birds of Prey, where she had to undergo hair torture to make it straight everyday). She could play a cool Starfire as well.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 23, 2004)

What about Chyna of WWF

actually maybe she'd be better as She-Hulk


----------



## Klaus (Dec 23, 2004)

IMHO, Wonder Woman isn't muscular. She's athletic, the way George Pérez and Phil Jimenez and Brian Bolland draw her. The actress who lands the role doesn't need to "bulk up" the way an actor needs to play a male superhero.







And I sure as hell hope they don't put her in a) high heels and b) in an invisible jet.

In fact, just use the Ares Saga from the Wonder Woman reboot (change the USSR for Russia) and you have a kickass WW movie, with strong villains (Ares could rise to Vader level), action...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 23, 2004)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> (My other choices, though they'd be secondary to Gina, would be Dinah Meyer or Melina Kanakaredes.)




Ooh.  _Victoria's Secret_ is my favourite two hours of television.

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 23, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I agree.



 So do I. I'm not particularly fond of CC (or SMG for that matter).


----------



## CrusaderX (Dec 23, 2004)

My somewhat surprising choice for Wonder Woman would be Anne Hathaway from The Princess Diaries.  She's 5'8'', young, brunette, in great shape, long-legged and busty (ahem) and hey, she has alot of experience playing princesses.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Dec 24, 2004)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> My somewhat surprising choice for Wonder Woman would be Anne Hathaway from The Princess Diaries.  She's 5'8'', young, brunette, in great shape, long-legged and busty (ahem) and hey, she has alot of experience playing princesses.



She seems a bit young for Wonder Woman...


----------



## CrusaderX (Dec 24, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> She seems a bit young for Wonder Woman...




Anne is 22.  And at the risk of sounding sexist, younger is better.  Christopher Reeve (may he rest in peace) was the ultimate Superman, no doubt, but even he was showing his age by the time Superman IV came around.  They need to cast someone who will still look the part for Wonder Woman II and III.  Which, at the risk of sounding sexist again, is why a 35 year old wouldn't be the best choice.  Wonder Woman should be a franchise character, so casting fairly young (not too young, but 22 is fine) is smart.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 24, 2004)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> so casting fairly young (not too young, but 22 is fine) is smart.




Okay then - how about Lacey Chabert
(ok she's short but that shouldn't matter)

Keira Knightlys 5'7

and Just done a google image search on Jennifer Connelly - she certainly has the Lynda Carter look


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 24, 2004)

*Jennifer Connelly as Wonder Woman*

Hey Look what I found - from claudio poza


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 24, 2004)

While I like Joss, and especially Firefly, and while I think he'd be a good writer/director for X3 or another superhero movie, I can't shake the feeling that he's wrong for WW.  As for SMG or CC, they're both terrible choices for WW, and I really hope he doesn't go with one of them, or any of his actors from his shows.  Okay, maybe Morena, she'd be good, I think.  But definitely not anyone from _Buffy_ or _Angel_.


----------



## Henry (Dec 24, 2004)

Jennifer Connelly, as she looked in The Rocketeer, would have been a great wonder woman, if you're talking looks. After seeing her in Incredible Hulk, and House of Sand and Fog, I'm not sure she can look that way again.


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 24, 2004)

What about Kate Beckingsale?


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 24, 2004)

My first choice would be Lucy Lawless since she has the build:


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 24, 2004)

If joss wants to re-use cast from his show, why not Eliza Dushku-Faith?


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 24, 2004)

Morena Baccarin has the acting chops (just like SMG) to pull it off and sorta has the look.  I think she is a tad small.  Same for Connelly (but she could certainly do it).

When I think amazon, I think closer to 6 feet than 5'6".  It's too bad that the majority of responders don't think much of CC as WW.  I think she is wonderful and could pull it off.  But that's what opinions are for, eh?  

And for Dushku, she is definitely a bad-ass type and would be better played as a villain, IMO.  Plus, I want her to get her own Buffy spin-off so she can't take on any other big projects until that happens.  

As for needing a younger actress?  Nah.  Women in the mid-40's (especially with the way cosmetics, surgeries and makeup are these days) can look easily 15-20 years younger.  At least on screen which is all that matters.

And now that I think about it, I'm leaning more towards an unknown taking the role because it would be easier to imagine her as the character rather than seeing the actress herself.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 24, 2004)

No SMG. _Way_ wrong look.

No Chyna. Wonder Woman's supposed to look like... Well, a woman.

No 22-year-old anybody. I've yet to see an actor of that age (among the modern crop, anyway) who can pull off the sheer _presence_ that WW has to have.

I'd vote for Gina Tores in a heartbeat, except that I don't think America, as a whole, would accept a non-caucasian WW.

Five years ago, I'd have voted for Lucy Lawless. But while I don't want to go too young, I think LL is getting too old.

I don't think Charisma Carpenter is the perfect choice, but she's still one of the best that's been floated. Frankly, I'd prefer they just clone Linda Carter, but that's illegal. 

Honestly, I don't know who they should go for. But then, I'd never have picked Tobey for Spider-Man, and I'd never heard of Hugh before Wolverine, so I'm definitely a thinking an unknown/little-known is the way to go.


----------



## Steverooo (Dec 24, 2004)

*What?*

No Jennifer Garner fans in the crowd?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't like to recycle actors and actresses in multiple superhero roles. Jennifer is pretty much the image of Elektra.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 24, 2004)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> No Jennifer Garner fans in the crowd?



 I adore Garner but I have to agree with Ranger on this one.  Let her play a villain if need be.  Garner is Elektra and Sydney to me (Syd first).


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 24, 2004)

Actually Claudia Black from FARSCAPE would be a good WW me thinks, now that I think about it.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 24, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Actually Claudia Black from FARSCAPE would be a good WW me thinks, now that I think about it.



 Hmmmm.  She's got the ability to pull it off and she IS a healthy looking woman.  And I'm totally biased towards anything to do with Farscape so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Dec 24, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Actually Claudia Black from FARSCAPE would be a good WW me thinks, now that I think about it.



I could see that.







			
				CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Anne is 22. And at the risk of sounding sexist, younger is better. Christopher Reeve (may he rest in peace) was the ultimate Superman, no doubt, but even he was showing his age by the time Superman IV came around. They need to cast someone who will still look the part for Wonder Woman II and III. Which, at the risk of sounding sexist again, is why a 35 year old wouldn't be the best choice. Wonder Woman should be a franchise character, so casting fairly young (not too young, but 22 is fine) is smart.



It doesn't matter how old Anne Hathaway _is_, it matters how old she _looks_.  And the very same quality that allows her to play teenagers in movies like _The Princess Diaries_ makes her too young-looking to properly portray the indomitable Wonder Woman.

I wonder if the woman Alex Ross used as his model for Wonder Woman in _Kingdom Come_ has any acting experience?   [Edit to add] Although I guess she'd be too old for an "origin" WW story, such as the first movie is likely to be.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 25, 2004)

Well, it is a proven fact, models make better actors, *Lord Pendragon.* Look at Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 25, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Morena Baccarin has the acting chops (just like SMG) to pull it off and sorta has the look.  I think she is a tad small.  Same for Connelly (but she could certainly do it).




I think she'd make a great WW.

http://www.morena-baccarin.com/fireflypages/firefly8.html

But what about Claudia Black? She's definitely tough enough.

Wait...



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> Actually Claudia Black from FARSCAPE would be a good WW me thinks, now that I think about it.




Missed this post. Oh well, good minds think alike. 

KF72


----------



## Starman (Dec 25, 2004)

I think Monica Bellucci  would be perfect for WW.

Tall? Check
Hot? Check
Busty? Check
Acting chops? Check

Starman


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Dec 25, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, it is a proven fact, models make better actors, *Lord Pendragon.* Look at Pamela Anderson.



_*Gack!*_



Between Morena and Claudia, it seems to me you have to decide which feature is more important to the Wonder Woman character.  Morena is hotter than Claudia (though Claudia's certainly hot,) while Claudia seems far more capable of projecting that "kick your ass" Amazon aura, than Morena.

I've never seen any of Monica Bellucci's work except for her part in the Matrix movies, which was too small to really guage her acting ability.  She certainly has the look, though.


----------



## Bill Scott (Dec 25, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Actually Claudia Black from FARSCAPE would be a good WW me thinks, now that I think about it.




OH HELL NO!!! WW is supposed to be hot. Claudia Black is dog ugly in my opinion. Personally, I would go with Kate Bechingsdale, Eliza Dushku or Kiera Knightly


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 25, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> Claudia Black is dog ugly in my opinion.



For the record, I've met her in person and she is gorgeous (and let's not forget the sexy accent).  She actually looked better live than on TV.  Which is odd.  But carry on...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 25, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> I think Monica Bellucci  would be perfect for WW.
> 
> Tall? Check
> Hot? Check
> ...



 Monica Bellucci, IMHO, would be better suited to play Queen Hippolyta.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 25, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I've never seen any of Monica Bellucci's work except for her part in the Matrix movies...




Brotherhood of the Wolf?

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 25, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> OH HELL NO!!! WW is supposed to be hot. Claudia Black is dog ugly in my opinion. Personally, I would go with Kate Bechingsdale, Eliza Dushku or Kiera Knightly



Hudson Leick is good. She kicked ass as villainess Callisto in _Xena._ She needs to dye her hair (I'd rather she not wear wig).
Jessica Biel pretty much earned her scar in _Blade: Trinity._
Another Jessica ... Alba, not Simpson ... used to be brunette in _Dark Angel._


----------



## Starman (Dec 26, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Brotherhood of the Wolf?
> 
> -Hyp.




And Tears of the Sun.

Starman


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 26, 2004)

My pick: Sienna Guillory
http://www.tccandler.com/talent_file_sienna_guillory.htm

To be honest, I've only seen her in Resident Evil Apocalypse.
Trust me, she's the best reason to see Resident Evil Apocalypse (I had initially watched it because they blow up Toronto's City Hall; the movie was better than I expected).

Yeah, she's short (5'6" or 5'7" depending on your source), but not that short. She's 29 but, wow, she looks good.

I might have picked Charlize Theron, if not for her role in Aeon Flux (who's not quite a super-hero, but is an action hero).


----------



## James Heard (Dec 26, 2004)

How about Evangeline Lilly? She's the brunette in Lost. She's got the build down pat, though I wonder how tall she is- somehow I think that if they can make Rudy look like a hobbit they could make her look a few inches taller. My only reservation is that I'm worried she'd take off from Lost if she landed a movie role and I really like that show


----------



## Bill Scott (Dec 26, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> I think Monica Bellucci  would be perfect for WW.
> 
> Tall? Check
> Hot? Check
> ...




Good call there. She looked great in Brotherhood of the Wolf and with the great acting she did in Tears of the Sun and Passions of the Christ, she has the talent to pull it off

As for the gorgeous Morena Baccarin, my favorite actor on Firefly BTW, she would look the part if she had more meat on her thin frame

Jessica Alba would be great if they were going for a younger WW. Besides, she's already playing Sue Richards in the upcoming Fantastic Four Movie so she probably wouldn't want to be typecast


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 26, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba would be great if they were going for a younger WW. Besides, she's already playing Sue Richards in the upcoming Fantastic Four Movie so she probably wouldn't want to be typecast



Too late.  She's already played 2 different superheroes.  

Her name will come up for every female lead role in a superhero flick from now until she hangs it up.


----------



## Bill Scott (Dec 27, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Too late.  She's already played 2 different superheroes.
> 
> Her name will come up for every female lead role in a superhero flick from now until she hangs it up.




Now I'm curious. You're talking in past tense like Jessica Alba has already played as two different super heroes. If you're talking Dark Angel, which can be considered a super hero, thats one. Whats the other one if it's not FF because that has'nt came out yet?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 27, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> Now I'm curious. You're talking in past tense like Jessica Alba has already played as two different super heroes. If you're talking Dark Angel, which can be considered a super hero, thats one. Whats the other one if it's not FF because that has'nt came out yet?



 Even if FF hasn't come out yet, she was in it...and, well, they are filming now(or are they done filming?), so its the past. We just haven't seen it yet.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 27, 2004)

A-MG has the long and short of it. She has the role and they've already filmed her doing it which makes it fact, hence the use of past tense.  Yeah, it's stretching a bit but it does make some sense.

And need I remind you of her superheroine in Honey? 

And it's also worth mentioning that while it's not a superhero role, she is in Sin City. Another comic book movie. Attached for life, I say. Which is not a bad thing...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 27, 2004)

Time to turn up the heat or splash some cold water.

You want tall, built and...womanly; Anna- Nicole- Smith .

And for the record, Claudia Black, is not an _ulgy dog._

_Nuff said._


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 28, 2004)

It depends on how old or young they are going to do WW.  I'd say Lucy Lawless would be the best prospect because the names I've seen thus far do not, imho, exude the WW aura.  The only problem is that her role as Xena would taint the role of WW because they are so comparable in magnitude.  The sad thing is, I cannot think of anyone that would fill this role.  It's just too hard.  

It's going to be exceptionally hard to duplicate Linda Carter, but if anyone can do it Joss can.


----------



## Pielorinho (Dec 28, 2004)

Gina Torres all the way:  she would rule in this role.

Yes, her skin tone might be a problem; then again,
1) Catwoman was played (admittedly awfully) b Halle Berry, suggesting that this isn't an insurmountable bureaucratic obstacle; and
2) Isn't Wonder Woman the daughter of Hippolyta or something?  She could easily pass for a darker-skinned Greek woman.

I would swoon if she got the part.
Daniel


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2004)

1) "Catwoman" shouldn't be used as an example of anything, really... (Plus Halle Berry should've been Vixen).

2) Hypollita and the Amazons were created from scratch by the greek goddesses to house the spirits of women killed by men, and reflected no specific gender (for instance, General Phillipus was black, Menallipe was a redhead, Hippolyta had curly black hair and her sister was blonde). Diana was shaped from clay by Hippolyta (whose spirit belonged to a pregnant cavewoman killed by her companion).

I like to be faithful to the common depictions of characters. I can't see Gina Torres as Wonder Woman any more than I can see Jet Li as the Black Panther.


----------



## Pielorinho (Dec 28, 2004)

To be fair, I'm not much of a comicbooker, and have never read a single issue of Wonder Woman.  I just think Gina Torres is the bomb, is all. 

Daniel


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2004)

She is indeed smokin' hot, and Mr. Fishburne is one lucky cat. I just think she deserves to play a tall, beautiful black heroine, like Vixen (who's a supermodel, to boot), or (were she younger) the new girl from the Outsiders (the daughter of Black Lightning).


----------



## Bill Scott (Dec 29, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> 1) "Catwoman" shouldn't be used as an example of anything, really... (Plus Halle Berry should've been Vixen).
> 
> I like to be faithful to the common depictions of characters. I can't see Gina Torres as Wonder Woman any more than I can see Jet Li as the Black Panther.




Halle Berry as the Vixen would have been a better movie. Good call there. As for comment of Jet Li playing the Black Panther, I would love to see him do the fight scenes if they go the full mask route or use him as a villain

BTW, Since Wesley Snipes is done with Blade, he'll be tackling the Black Panter next but not as T'challa. I figure he's going to be the father who retires and passes his duties over to his son


----------



## Klaus (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, he could either be T'Challa's father, or he could be the aging T'Challa, passing the mantle to King T'Challa II.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill Scott said:
			
		

> BTW, Since Wesley Snipes is done with Blade, he'll be tackling the Black Panter next but not as T'challa. I figure he's going to be the father who retires and passes his duties over to his son



Hmm. It's been a long while since I have touched a Marvel Comic books but I never figured Black Panther to be someone young. Then again, the fact that he was a chief of his rich tribal nation makes him mature for his age.

I say that Wesley Snipes can still play T'Challa.


----------



## Bill Scott (Dec 30, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Hmm. It's been a long while since I have touched a Marvel Comic books but I never figured Black Panther to be someone young. Then again, the fact that he was a chief of his rich tribal nation makes him mature for his age.
> 
> I say that Wesley Snipes can still play T'Challa.




Being a big WS fan, I would have loved to see him play T'challa several years ago. The problem is that he's not as young as he used to be and if the Black Panther spawns a couple sequals, like Blade, he might not be up to it. That's why WS wants a younger man to play the part. I think Micheal Jai White would play a great T'challa


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 31, 2004)

He doesn't look that old, having seen him on _Blade: Trinity._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 2, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel pretty much earned her scar in _Blade: Trinity._




Enh.  She's not a good action star.  She moves like an untrained girl, not like a trained professional killing machine 

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2005)

Four things:

1) I happy as hell this isn't about the comic book...  I prefer Rucka (The current writer)

2) When it comes to iconic characters I honestly hope they look at unknowns 

3) Whomever they chose I hope they dye her hair, I will cringe if WW is a blonde. 

4) I hope that Giganta is the movie…  I’ve always been less than impressed with Wonder Woman’s rogue gallery but she’s a villain type not see on the big screen yet.  

And I find myself wondering if they will mention or show her bond weakness…


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Enh. She's not a good action star. She moves like an untrained girl, not like a trained professional killing machine
> 
> -Hyp.



Yep, I can agree to that...


----------

